# Hello from SoCal



## xxdreamchas3r913 (Sep 28, 2010)

HEY! I'm a mantis FREAK. Glad I finally found a site where I can talk about mantis stuff. lalala mantiss =)) Anyways I'm an 18 year old boy living at home with my now three beautiful carolina mantids. Love em love em. Hope I can get to know everyone! See ya around. Oh and please answer my question here http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=19166&amp;pid=141533&amp;st=0entry141533 I'm needing some help with my mantids! Thanks! BYE


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome, Johnny!


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Johnny, welcome and have fun!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Endorlado (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Party.


----------



## shorty (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

